# Can you split USB receptacles?



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmmmm like, with an axe?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Is it possible?


What do you mean by split? I don't believe there are any made that have a break off tab like a duplex receptacle, if that is where you were eluding.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, do USB receptacles have the break off tab between top and bottom?

We can run three wire splits for kitchen counter receptacles here in the land of the free and the home of the naive. If I can't put in USB receptacles, I'm kind of forked.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> Is it possible?


Break out whips have been on the market for years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yeah, do USB receptacles have the break off tab between top and bottom?
> 
> We can run three wire splits for kitchen counter receptacles here in the land of the free and the home of the naive. If I can't put in USB receptacles, I'm kind of forked.


I've used several brands and haven't seen them with tabs or anything like that to split them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

WTF is this?










A little blue box with a question mark inside of it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Receptacle Amperage: 15 Amp
Receptacle Voltage: 125V AC
Ratings: 15A-125V
Charging Capability: 3.6 Amp
Horsepower Rating: 15A-1/2 HP
Grounding: Self-Grounding
Operating temperature: -10C to 40C
Flammability: Rated V-0 per UL94
Cover Material: PBT
Strap Material: Steel
Color: Light Almond
Body Material: PBT Thermoplastic polyester resin
Terminal Accom.: 14-12 AWG
Product ID: Stamped on Strap
Termination: Back & Side
*Terminal ID: Brass-Hot, Green-Ground, Silver-Neutral*
Warranty: 5 Year Limited
NEMA: 5-15R
NEMA: WD-1 & WD-6
ANSI: C-73
Certification/Listing: cCSAus, NOM-ANCE
Applicable Standards: UL 498 and 1310, CSA C22.2 Nos. 42 and 223

I think this is the only termination design out there.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What are you trying to do 99cents? I am not sure.

FWIW, they make USB outlets that only have USB ports, no 120V. Would that help if you put them in a 2-gang box with normal duplex?

Again, I am not sure what you are trying to accomplish so my suggestion might be way off.

http://www.greenoptions.com/product...outlet-quattro-in-wall-four-usb-charger-white


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> What are you trying to do 99cents? I am not sure.
> 
> FWIW, they make USB outlets that only have USB ports, no 120V. Would that help if you put them in a 2-gang box with normal duplex?
> 
> ...


I get the idea that he's wanting to run a 12/3 to a single gang box and split the recept in order to comply with the 2 - 20 amp kitchen circuit requirement. 

But in this case, he wants to use a recept with USB.

I haven't installed very many of these but I doubt if they have the break-off take like a normal duplex.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

micromind said:


> I get the idea that he's wanting to run a 12/3 to a single gang box and split the recept in order to comply with the 2 - 20 amp kitchen circuit requirement.
> 
> But in this case, he wants to use a recept with USB.
> 
> I haven't installed very many of these but I doubt if they have the break-off take like a normal duplex.


If that's the case, then he could do as I mentioned and install a 2-gang box with a split duplex and a 4 port USB outlet.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> If that's the case, then he could do as I mentioned and install a 2-gang box with a split duplex and a 4 port USB outlet.


That's what id do.


----------



## dos (Sep 26, 2016)

Not with Leviton or Cooper. Both have 20A versions if it's an option for you, though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I thought about putting in a two gang box with a stand alone USB device but that might make the inspector grumpy. 

Hack, we have two options here with kitchen counter receptacles. We can wire two 20 amp receptacles on a circuit or we can run a 15A two pole breaker on a 3 wire and split the devices, also to a maximum of two receptacles. The 3 wire method is the old way of doing it but still completely acceptable. With renos, I often keep the old three wire circuits because they're already there. Sometimes I turn them into lighting circuits (no AFCI requirement).


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> Yeah, I thought about putting in a two gang box with a stand alone USB device but that might make the inspector grumpy.
> 
> Hack, we have two options here with kitchen counter receptacles. We can wire two 20 amp receptacles on a circuit or we can run a 15A two pole breaker on a 3 wire and split the devices, also to a maximum of two receptacles. The 3 wire method is the old way of doing it but still completely acceptable. With renos, I often keep the old three wire circuits because they're already there. Sometimes I turn them into lighting circuits (no AFCI requirement).


Why would the 2-gang with one split receptacle and one 4-port USB make the inspector grumpy? Are you worried he would say that 4-port USB exceeds the two receptacles allowed?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm also confused why it would make anyone grumpy?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I'm also confused why it would make anyone grumpy?


They are Canadians!!!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> Why would the 2-gang with one split receptacle and one 4-port USB make the inspector grumpy? Are you worried he would say that 4-port USB exceeds the two receptacles allowed?


Yes. I have an inspection Wednesday. I will ask.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> Yes. I have an inspection Wednesday. I will ask.


For the record, I am interested in the answer.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> For the record, I am interested in the answer.


I'll post a follow up.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> I'll post a follow up.


We demand you do.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I'm also confused why it would make anyone grumpy?


Because they are new fangled fancy things and it scares them back wood Canadian inspectors. :jester:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They are Canadians!!!


Dunno what that's supposed to mean. I want to make a customer happy and comply with code. Americans don't do that?

Somebody needs his sorry old ass kicked.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

icdubois said:


> Because they are new fangled fancy things and it scares them back wood Canadian inspectors. :jester:


Here is my "backwoods".


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Of course, next week it's a road trip to wire a shop for these guys  .


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You are my hero.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Dunno what that's supposed to mean. I want to make a customer happy and comply with code. Americans don't do that?
> 
> Somebody needs his sorry old ass kicked.


Some of y'all northerners seem a tad on the too tight side. Life doesn't need to be serious 24/7.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Maybe papas ahj and 99s are one of the same!?


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

99cents said:


> Of course, next week it's a road trip to wire a shop for these guys  .


Don't forget the jellies and Elsinore.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I looked at the Levitons and they have one hot and one neutral screw, both on the same side. No tab obviously.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Look at Legrand and maybe Hubbell.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Legrande Adorne has this thing: 










That is two devices, the bottom is the USB, the top is a splittable duplex. 



http://www.legrand.us/~/media/brand...ns/outlets/adorne-install-artr152_340950.ashx


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Plasma cut the screws in half.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Talked to my inspector. He won't allow a stand alone USB receptacle to be fed from a kitchen counter receptacle.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for he idea, splatz, but the Adorn will look out of place. I'll run separate wiring for the USB devices.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Out of place*



99cents said:


> Thanks for he idea, splatz, but the Adorn will look out of place. I'll run separate wiring for the USB devices.


That would look out of place anywhere!!! 
But it does answer the ground up or ground down question, BOTH.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Fine, don't use my totally code compliant idea.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I checked hubbell and Legrands more conventional offerings and it looks like no go on those two.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Why not just leave one outlet unsplit?


----------

